# Switching from UB to NIB Prestige... Easy?



## gunnerfitzy (23 Apr 2012)

After thinking about switching for some time I've finally decided to go ahead with an application for a prestige account with NIB and switching. 

Has anyone any experiences with opening an account with NIB recently? Any difficulties in the switching process? Any issues with the credit card application? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kimmage (24 Apr 2012)

NIB account opening is very quick and straightforward. You can do it in a branch or over the phone. Its probably quicker in a branch.  

If you are opening it in the branch you will get a credit score there and then and what your limit will be - max.  You can ask for a lower amount or ask it to be reviewed if the limit is lower than you expected or need.  It will take two weeks or thereabouts if you ask for a credit review.

I don't have prestige but I assume thats how it works on that package too.  I have easy plus.


----------



## Lightning (24 Apr 2012)

What has motivating you to move from a free Ulster Bank account to a fee paying NIB account?


----------



## gunnerfitzy (24 Apr 2012)

kimmage said:


> NIB account opening is very quick and  straightforward. You can do it in a branch or over the phone. Its  probably quicker in a branch.
> 
> If you are opening it in the branch you will get a credit score there  and then and what your limit will be - max.  You can ask for a lower  amount or ask it to be reviewed if the limit is lower than you expected  or need.  It will take two weeks or thereabouts if you ask for a credit  review.
> 
> I don't have prestige but I assume thats how it works on that package too.  I have easy plus.



That's great. Thanks for that info. I have a few specific questions that I will PM if you wouldn't mind helping me with.




CiaranT said:


> What has motivating you to move from a free Ulster Bank account to a fee paying NIB account?



I have the UFirst Gold account with UB (€14 p/m). There are a couple of the benefits of the UFirst account including the travel insurance and Priority Pass card that I use often and having these as part of the package costs me less that if I was to purchase those products individually.

The same is true for the Prestige account with NIB (€125 pa). The comprehensive worldwide travel insurance and Priority Pass card with the account would be worth about €400 if purchased individually at regular prices. The Priority Pass card with NIB is far superior to the UB offering as the NIB card includes free lounge access for you and 1 guest. The UB card is only a 'membership card' as such and a charge of €24 for the holder and an additional €24 per guest is payable for each visit.


----------



## JackN (30 Apr 2012)

gunnerfitzy said:


> ..... The Priority Pass card with NIB is far superior to the UB offering as the NIB card includes free lounge access for you and 1 guest. The UB card is only a 'membership card' as such and a charge of €24 for the holder and an additional €24 per guest is payable for each visit.


 
You should know that the NIB Priority Pass is linked to the Credit Card that goes with the Prestige Account. I discovered this to my surprise when I cancelled my Mastercard and then discovered my Priority Pass card was cancelled.


----------



## gunnerfitzy (30 Apr 2012)

JackN said:


> You should know that the NIB Priority Pass is linked to the Credit Card that goes with the Prestige Account. I discovered this to my surprise when I cancelled my Mastercard and then discovered my Priority Pass card was cancelled.



Thanks. I got that from website. I'm wondering will the credit card application be successful? Good job & salary and clean credit record but these days goodness knows what you need to get a €5k limit credit card!


----------



## JackN (2 May 2012)

I don't know if it's relevant for you, but i'm having problems convincing NIB to give me a new Platinum Mastercard. Even though I have a Prestige account, they tell me I must have my salary paid directly into the Prestige account for six months (it currently goes in a BoI account) before they consider me for a new card.


----------



## gunnerfitzy (3 May 2012)

JackN said:


> I don't know if it's relevant for you, but i'm having problems convincing NIB to give me a new Platinum Mastercard. Even though I have a Prestige account, they tell me I must have my salary directly into the Prestige account for six months (it currently goes in a BoI account) before they consider me for a new card.



Thanks for the heads up. It's hard to see the relevence of where the salary is paid into. If they start throwing irrelevant obstacles in my path I'll just scrap the whole move. How did they justify the six month requirement? Do you feel that you can persuade them to wave it?


----------



## JackN (3 May 2012)

I was advised to send a letter stating my case to the Credit Card Telephone Sales manager. I suspect this was suggested just to get me off the phone. Nevertheless, I'll send the letter this week.
My fear is that the credit-control guys in the backroom hold sway and the front-office staff have no influence over them


----------



## gunnerfitzy (3 May 2012)

Did they happen to mention that this 6-month 'monitoring' period was standard procedure for all new applicants? Did you apply for your account completely over the phone?


----------



## JackN (3 May 2012)

I already have my Prestige account in place since 2008. I am only going through this process because I (stupidly) cancelled my Mastercard. I can't say if the six-month period applies for new applicants. 

Why not call them and check it out?


----------



## gunnerfitzy (3 May 2012)

JackN said:


> I already have my Prestige account in place since 2008. I am only going through this process because I (stupidly) cancelled my Mastercard. I can't say if the six-month period applies for new applicants.
> 
> Why not call them and check it out?



Cheers. I'm going to give them a call early next week.


----------



## DingDing (4 May 2012)

If you have a prestige account with a joint platinum mastercard, do you get one or two priority pass cards.  i.e a priority card for each credit card.


----------



## gunnerfitzy (4 May 2012)

DingDing said:


> If you have a prestige account with a joint platinum mastercard, do you get one or two priority pass cards.  i.e a priority card for each credit card.



I asked this question of NIB recently. One Priority Pass card per account unfortunately.


----------



## kimmage (4 May 2012)

gunnerfitzy said:


> Did they happen to mention that this 6-month 'monitoring' period was standard procedure for all new applicants? Did you apply for your account completely over the phone?



Sorry, just sent you back a reply there!

The six month issue was the same for me.  What I done was showed a copy of my payslips.  

I did think at the time it was curiosity / nosiness because ironically enough I worked for Bank of Ireland when upgrading my current account with NIB.  

Other than that you can show them the previous bank statements where the salary was lodged.

Shouldn't be too much fuss.  I think they link the credit limit to income/outgoings so even though its "Platinum" they can set low credit limits but you keep the benefits of that package.

I remember AIB Platinum had a minimum salary of €50k - thats because their minimum credit limit at the time was 15k per account - I think this has changed recently and NIB have no minimum on their accounts.  They taylor the limits to the individual financial circumstances


----------



## kimmage (4 May 2012)

JackN said:


> I was advised to send a letter stating my case to the Credit Card Telephone Sales manager. I suspect this was suggested just to get me off the phone. Nevertheless, I'll send the letter this week.
> My fear is that the credit-control guys in the backroom hold sway and the front-office staff have no influence over them



That would be my only negative with NIB.  The old traditional bank is finished - its all back office now and 'computer says no' whereas they were more flexible when you could deal directly with the branch staff.

If they didn't reinstate the card I would close the account or downgrade.  I do remember when I was thinking of downgrading from Easy Plus they said I would have to go through credit scoring - they see that as a new applicant.


----------



## DingDing (5 May 2012)

Thanks, I must try to get the credit card changed into my name so as I would do more traveling than my wife and when she travels we are generally together.


----------



## DingDing (5 May 2012)

kimmage said:


> Sorry, just sent you back a reply there!
> 
> The six month issue was the same for me.  What I done was showed a copy of my payslips.
> 
> ...



I have the same credit limit on the standard credit card as the platinum one.  This is fine as I had no need to increase it.  I also have an AIB one with a crazy limit which I will never need.


----------



## kimmage (7 May 2012)

DingDing said:


> Thanks, I must try to get the credit card changed into my name so as I would do more traveling than my wife and when she travels we are generally together.



You may be okay if its in your wife's name - here are the travel terms for the NIB Platinum card:

"Beneficiary: Cardholder, spouse or partner (under 72) and children up to 18 years, including cover for spouse or partner and children (aged 16, 17 or 18) travelling alone."

[broken link removed]


----------



## orka (7 May 2012)

kimmage said:


> You may be okay if its in your wife's name - here are the travel terms for the NIB Platinum card:
> 
> "Beneficiary: Cardholder, spouse or partner (under 72) and children up to 18 years, including cover for spouse or partner and children (aged 16, 17 or 18) travelling alone."


That's for the travel insurance provided with the Mastercard.  DingDing was asking about the Priority Pass card which gives access to airport lounges when travelling - that's only one card per account - so if the card is in his wife's name, he can't access the lounges while travelling alone.


----------



## gunnerfitzy (16 May 2012)

I called the Personal Accounts team yesterday about opening a Prestige account. I spoke to a very mannerly and informed gentleman about switching from UB.

The good news is that there is now no minimum credit limit on the Platinum MasterCard. So one have all the benefits of the card with a very low credit limit.

The bad news is that there is a requirement for new customers with the bank to wait 6 months before they will be considered for any credit facility including a credit card. The bank would like to see how you manage your finances before considering you for a credit card. I did mention that I could supply 6 months of bank statements etc from my current bank but that is not acceptable by NIB.

There are exemptions from the 6 months requirement but you must have a income in excess of €100k pa.

I am going to open a new account and have my salary paid in but I will keep my UB account also. I will set up a standing order from NIB to UB and continue to have all my direct debits etc come out of my UB account. If there are issues about the CC in 6 months I'll just close the account and go back completely to UB.


----------



## Bronte (16 May 2012)

gunnerfitzy said:


> The good news is that there is now no minimum credit limit on the Platinum MasterCard. .


 
That's a very welcome development and hopefully people won't see a credit limit as a target.


----------



## gunnerfitzy (31 May 2012)

Ok. I went into the branch and spoke to a lovely lady there about opening a Prestige account and the Platinum credit card. She said that while the normal policy is that the current account should be open for 6 months before any credit facility is considered it would possible for me to apply for the card immediately with a recommendation from the branch. 

I opened the Prestige account and submitted 6 months current account statements from UB, 1 credit card statement, 1 payslip and my last P60 for the credit card. 

I heard back within a few days that the credit card application had been provisionally approved but an additional 6 months current account statements were required along with an additional 2 months credit card statements, 3 additional payslips and my 2010 P60. A certificate of income was also required from my employer.

Now some might say that is a lot of documentation just to get a credit card but I understand that banks are much cagier in handing out credit these days. I had 90% of the required documentation to hand and the reminder was easy to get.

I expect to get my credit card and Priority Pass card in the next week or so. I already received my Laser card and online banking credentials. I must say I have found the communication from the Branch excellent with frequent phone calls and emails informing me of the status of the applications / accounts. The experience has been very positive so far.


----------



## kimmage (1 Jun 2012)

gunnerfitzy said:


> Ok. I went into the branch and spoke to a lovely lady there about opening a Prestige account and the Platinum credit card. She said that while the normal policy is that the current account should be open for 6 months before any credit facility is considered it would possible for me to apply for the card immediately with a recommendation from the branch.
> 
> I opened the Prestige account and submitted 6 months current account statements from UB, 1 credit card statement, 1 payslip and my last P60 for the credit card.
> 
> ...



They certainly look for a lot of information now!

Glad you got sorted and thanks for telling us how the process works now.

From today all accounts in National Irish Bank (Danske Bank) are fee-paying.  

I don't mind like you paying as I feel the service is very professional and they have been very decent with me in the past.


----------



## thesteve (7 Jan 2013)

gunnerfitzy said:


> I expect to get my credit card and Priority Pass card in the next week or so. I already received my Laser card and online banking credentials. I must say I have found the communication from the Branch excellent with frequent phone calls and emails informing me of the status of the applications / accounts. The experience has been very positive so far.



Have you used the Priority Pass yet? It's unclear from the Danske bank site which priority pass membership is given, i.e. if you have to pay to enter lounges?


----------



## gunnerfitzy (7 Jan 2013)

I've used the PP card on a number of occasions. There is no additional charge to use the card for the cardholder and up to one additional guest.


----------

